# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Estrogen Control With High Body Fat %

## Dianablah

Just started second cycle and I would like to keep my estrogen level down this time as blood test half way through last cycle showed enormously high estrogen at 286 with a range of 3-70. I had a very successful cycle and dropped about 4-5% body fat but I feel that if I had the estrogen in control, I could have dropped more fat. I did not use an AI until getting the test results back. I want to get in and get out on this cycle. 

Age 39

Current Cycle:
1-4 Dbol 30mg ED
1-8 Test Enth 600 (pin every 3rd day)
.5 Arimidex ED
1-8 HCG 500 IU (2x250 pinned with Test)

Also, I am front loading the test due to short cycle. 

Not sure on PCT yet but I have Clomid, Nolvadex and Osta. Exploring options. Would prefer to incorporate Osta due to my experience with it. 

Being around 22% body fat (guessing), I would assume that I need significantly more AI than someone 12% but how do I fine tune this? I know I ballooned up with water last cycle until I dropped the dbol but other than that I would have never dreamed that my estradiol was so high as I felt great. Also, this is going to be more of a cutting cycle. How do I know if I am taking too much AI and limiting my gains?

Thanks you in advance.

----------


## Dianablah

Anyone?

----------

